# LIPODRENE w/ EPHEDRINE



## zombul (Jan 22, 2007)

I have taken these for about 4 days now and am slightly impressed.I have had intense workouts and good stamina.I know it's hard to find them but if you find them I would certainly recommend them.


----------



## zombul (Jan 22, 2007)

I'M sorry I had my head up my ass and posted this in the wrong forum.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

What is in lipodrene?


----------



## zombul (Jan 22, 2007)

25mg ephedrine,10mg synephrine,Green Tea Extract,Caffeine,Yohimbe,Hoodia and several other things.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2007)

Now are you stacking the two or is the product called Lipodrene w/ Epherdrine?


----------



## zombul (Jan 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> Now are you stacking the two or is the product called Lipodrene w/ Epherdrine?



No not a stack,this lipodrene has ephidrene in it.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 23, 2007)

zombul said:


> No not a stack,this lipodrene has ephidrene in it.



Where'd you get it/what's the brand name?


----------



## zombul (Jan 23, 2007)

I got it from American Nutrition who handles ABB supps for our gym.The brand name is HI-TECH PHARMACEUTICALS.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.nutritiondome.com/hi-tech-pharmaceuticals.html

Which one did you get? I miss ephedrine and the effects of Hydroxy Extreme wore off after a week.


----------



## zombul (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.nutritiondome.com/lipodrene.html

I notice it is sold out on this site as well.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 23, 2007)

Is the ECA stack Extreme pretty much the same thing?

And is it really worth the cash? 90 bucks for two bottles is steep but I remmber taking ephedra and how great it was for workouts and apetite.


----------



## zombul (Jan 24, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Is the ECA stack Extreme pretty much the same thing?
> 
> And is it really worth the cash? 90 bucks for two bottles is steep but I remmber taking ephedra and how great it was for workouts and apetite.




They appear to be very similar.


----------



## badco (Feb 1, 2007)

I like this place, I placed a phone order yesterday at about 2pm, I checked ups and it'll be delivered today. 1 day, thats fantastic! Only comparable shipping I ever saw was from 1fast400.com. 
BTW, the order was for a coupld bottles of ECA stack. I really miss those jitters.. The only sup stack I ever saw real results from.


----------



## zombul (Feb 1, 2007)

Let us know what you think of the stack,I really like the Lipodrene.


----------



## badco (Feb 1, 2007)

zombul said:


> Let us know what you think of the stack,I really like the Lipodrene.



Didnt even have to mention it. Of course I'll post after first doseage tonight when I get home from work.
Here's a question.. I just finished a bottle of hot rox.. was taking 3 at a time, had no effect. I know that the ECA bottle is going to reccomend doing 1 at first to test reaction, I know that 2 probably wont do anything for me. Think I should go with my gut and take 3? It's not like I dont already have thermos in my system, just bad ones.


----------



## zombul (Feb 1, 2007)

Since it is 25mg ephedrine I would split the three doses up throughout the day.I used Hot Rox a couple times too and thought they weren't worth a shit.


----------



## badco (Feb 1, 2007)

Brother,, do it, it's the exat stuff that was so great with all the origional pills. If I had more $, I'd stock up to the teeth!
Two had me hyper as hell.. I'm happy I did it.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 1, 2007)

I ordered the Lipodrene Ephedra from www.thatswholesale.com... shipping took a good 5 business days but other than that, good prices and a shitload selection of Ephedra based pills. And no, I don't work for them, I just found them browsing for ephedra.


----------



## zombul (Feb 2, 2007)

ABCs said:


> I ordered the Lipodrene Ephedra from www.thatswholesale.com... shipping took a good 5 business days but other than that, good prices and a shitload selection of Ephedra based pills. And no, I don't work for them, I just found them browsing for ephedra.



yellow tabs?


----------



## ABCs (Feb 2, 2007)

zombul said:


> yellow tabs?



Yup, that's what I ordered. I had them sent to my house that I just moved out of so I won't be able to see what I truly got until Sunday. But I will post back then.


----------



## zombul (Feb 2, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Yup, that's what I ordered. I had them sent to my house that I just moved out of so I won't be able to see what I truly got until Sunday. But I will post back then.



Good shit man.I am still having consistantly good workouts with them.


----------



## zombul (Feb 2, 2007)

I also like the looks of the ECA stack on that site posted earlier.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 2, 2007)

zombul said:


> Good shit man.I am still having consistantly good workouts with them.



Good to hear. Way back when I use to take the original Metabolife and frigg'n loved it. It helped me lose over 60lbs of fat. I always responded well to Ephedra and was pretty pissed off when it was pulled from shelves. But, as usual, if you want something, the internet is the place to be. Haha. I'll post back on Sunday with my first impressions. Thanks again for the recommendation.


----------



## badco (Feb 3, 2007)

ECA stack extreme, the real deal. 
Today is day 3 and I had a minor sore throat after taking it, but it wont change my mind about the stuff. I was nice & hyper! Also  had to force myself to eat, so the appetite suppression works just as well.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 7, 2007)

zombul, I got the Lipodrene. It's about day 3 and it's kind of weird. It actually kind of makes me sleepy after taking it an hour after breakfast and lunch. It does definitely supress apetite but it doesn't give me that crazy boost. But you know what, I have Xceed for pre-workout so for everyday use (work and shit) it's actually pretty good that it doesn't get me crazy. I will keep going with it and see how it works out.


----------



## zombul (Feb 7, 2007)

That's odd,mine is good about keeping me awake for certain.Try taking it on an empty stomach and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## zombul (Feb 7, 2007)

ABCs said:


> zombul, I got the Lipodrene. It's about day 3 and it's kind of weird. It actually kind of makes me sleepy after taking it an hour after breakfast and lunch. It does definitely supress apetite but it doesn't give me that crazy boost. But you know what, I have Xceed for pre-workout so for everyday use (work and shit) it's actually pretty good that it doesn't get me crazy. I will keep going with it and see how it works out.



It makes you sleepy,  you posted this at 2 AM.Just keckling you bro.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 7, 2007)

zombul said:


> It makes you sleepy,  you posted this at 2 AM.Just keckling you bro.



Hahha I was working an overnight. I had no choice but to stay up. I'm gunna try the empty stomach thing.


----------



## zombul (Feb 9, 2007)

How's this been working of the empty stomach ABC's?


----------



## ABCs (Feb 9, 2007)

So far so good zombul. I have been taking 3 a day. One awhile after breakfast, then awhile after my post workout meal, then same for my next meal. I don't get slammed with a crazy rush, but they are just strong enough where I feel it but I'm not all crazy. I think it just took a few days for my body to re-adjust back to the ephedra. After all it's been a good 3 or 4 years since I have taken it. Overall, thumbs up.


----------



## zombul (Mar 5, 2007)

I was just told by our supplier that I could not get any more of this because the company got busted for something and they didn't elaborate on it.Anybody heard anything about this?


----------



## ABCs (Mar 5, 2007)

Shit, seriously? I am almost done with my first bottle and I kinda started liking it. Took awhile for my body to adjust but after that, it was a pretty good product.


----------



## zombul (Mar 5, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Shit, seriously? I am almost done with my first bottle and I kinda started liking it. Took awhile for my body to adjust but after that, it was a pretty good product.



Yeah but I don't know why  .That site earlier in this thread still has the stuff though.I noticed that the company was making what they called Dianabol.You will see it on that site as well but it's not the D-bol that has been banned.I am confused and am going to stay away from this manufacturer for awhile.I still have about 10bottles of the Lipodrene.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 5, 2007)

zombul said:


> Yeah but I don't know why  .That site earlier in this thread still has the stuff though.I noticed that the company was making what they called Dianabol.You will see it on that site as well but it's not the D-bol that has been banned.I am confused and am going to stay away from this manufacturer for awhile.I still have about 10bottles of the Lipodrene.



Damn dude. Are you going to use the bottles you still have?


----------



## ShapeUP (Mar 5, 2007)

Stimurex - nuff said.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 6, 2007)

ShapeUP said:


> Stimurex - nuff said.



Is that better than the Lipodrene?


----------



## ShapeUP (Mar 6, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Is that better than the Lipodrene?



It has MORE synephrene than Lipodrene! If you can't handle the stims than not for you though.
Personally haven't used lipodrene, but...

I just know this stuff works!


----------



## ABCs (Mar 6, 2007)

ShapeUP said:


> It has MORE synephrene than Lipodrene! If you can't handle the stims than not for you though.
> Personally haven't used lipodrene, but...
> 
> I just know this stuff works!



Nah, I handle stims very well. I am going to give that shit a shot after I finish up the Lipodrene I have left.


----------



## zombul (Mar 6, 2007)

ShapeUP said:


> It has MORE *synephrene* than Lipodrene! If you can't handle the stims than not for you though.
> Personally haven't used lipodrene, but...
> 
> I just know this stuff works!



This stuff can't hold a candle to ephedrine.It was put out and marketed to replace ephedrine but we all know it doesn't.We don't buy Lipodrene for Synephrene we buy it for the ephedrine.


----------



## zombul (Mar 6, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Damn dude. Are you going to use the bottles you still have?



Going to sell them at the Health Club.


----------



## danielus (Mar 9, 2007)

So if u buy it for ephedrine, y dont u buy clean ephedrine (i mean ephedrine HCL)?. is it better in that mix? Asking because i used to take HCL.


----------



## zombul (Mar 10, 2007)

danielus said:


> So if u buy it for ephedrine, y dont u buy clean ephedrine (i mean ephedrine HCL)?. is it better in that mix? Asking because i used to take HCL.



With the Lipodrene is more of a EC stack.


----------



## danielus (Mar 10, 2007)

i see.i read somewhere that those pseudoephedrine, or other ephedrine pills contain Guaifenesin that causes headaches and other 'site effects' so i used to buy ephedrine HCL but i cant compare. have u ever been takin ephedrine HCL? 
i hate one thing bout it...when it stops working & i have to take a break from it.
Emily


----------



## ShapeUP (Mar 10, 2007)

zombul said:


> This stuff can't hold a candle to ephedrine.It was put out and marketed to replace ephedrine but we all know it doesn't.We don't buy Lipodrene for Synephrene we buy it for the ephedrine.




I'm telling you bro, the combination is CRAZY. I have taken 2 or 3 diphernt kinds of ECA stacks (different brands/ home made), but none have made me as crazy as Stimurex. 25mg ephedra, 20mg sinephrine, less caffieine so I can still drink diet cokes!! lol. 

The heart beat goes through the roof though so if you are sensative to stims this might be too much. Sweet little black pills too!


----------



## zombul (Apr 12, 2007)

I guess we now know why Lipodrene is no longer being produced.It was made by HI TECH.


----------



## JJ286 (Aug 15, 2007)

i found them here 
tfsupplements.com


----------



## 2ndpassion (Aug 29, 2007)

Ephedrine is one powerful substance. I still have a small stash left from before the ban. Too bad it is now banned.


----------

